# Subversion upgrade problem...



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 21, 2013)

After upgrading `svn upgrade /usr/ports`. The following fails to upgrade the ports any longer, `svn up /usr/ports # still at revision 321412`. Some step I've failed to yet do, or any other reason?


----------



## jozze (Jun 21, 2013)

You could always

```
rm -rf /usr/ports
svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head /usr/ports
```
and see what happens.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 22, 2013)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> After upgrading ...`svn upgrade /usr/ports`. The following fails to upgrade the ports any longer, `svn up /usr/ports # still at revision 321412`. Some step I've failed to yet do, or any other reason?



I'm seeing that too, but there have not been many updates since that one, it may not have propagated yet.



			
				jozze said:
			
		

> You could always
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /usr/ports
> ...



Please use HTTPS, it protects you from MITM attacks.  See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn-mirrors.html.


----------



## T-Aoki (Jun 22, 2013)

svn0.us-west.freebsd.org seems to be out of sync at least for 9 hours.

At Jun.22, 2013 01:08 JST+9, /ports/head was at r321412.

At Jun.22, 2013 09:12 JST+9 unchanged, so I renamed working copy to /usr/ports.bak and tried `# svn co [url=svn://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/ports/head]svn://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/ports/head[/url] /usr/ports`, still at r321412. After confirming that, I discarded new working copy (/usr/ports entirely) and tried svn0.us-east.freebsd.org, the result was at r321512. This result matched FreshPorts at the time. Just after that, I restored my original working copy and retried `# svn update` (svn0.us-west.freebsd.org was used, as it was originally checked out from there), at r321412.

At Jun.22, 2013 10:10 JST+9, `# svn update` took me to r321512.
Looks restored syncing now.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 22, 2013)

An alternative is to use `svn relocate` to change an existing local working copy to a different server.  It can be done without having to check everything out again, or losing local modifications.

`svn relocate [url=https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org]https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org[/url] [url=https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org]https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org[/url] /usr/ports`


----------



## T-Aoki (Jun 22, 2013)

@wblock@

Thanks! I missed the command. I'll use it next time (hopefully, when official mirror server launches in Japan).


----------

